# xmms-Alternative

## musv

mod-edit: Hier bitte nur Ontopic zum Thema "allgemeine Diskusssion xmms und Alternativen" - technischer Support zu Deinstallation xmms und Installation Alternativen siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510243.html --slick

Ok, wie der geneigte Leser und Portage-Updater heute leicht feststellen konnte, fliegt wohl xmms innerhalb des nächsten Monats aus dem Portage raus.

Als Gründe werden aufgeführt, daß xmms voll von Bugs ist, der Maintainer nach kurzer Zeit immer aufgeben, die letzte Release-Version 2 Jahre zurückliegt und das Projekt mit GTK1 wohl sowieso auf den Friedhof der Softwareleichen gehört.

Hmm, ok die Gründe sind nachvollziehbar. Da jetzt aber xmms nunmal das Programm ist, was ich aktiv am häufigsten nutze, brauch ich irgendwoher 'ne Alternative. 

Dabei hab ich folgende Sachen bei xmms immer benutzt und möchte möglichst auch nicht darauf verzichten:

- LIRC-Unterstützung

- Plugins für gdesklets und gkrellm

Ich hab bisher mal Beep Media Player und Audacious getestet. Beep Media Player + Nachfolger sind wohl auch schon irgendwie wieder beerdigt. Audacious hatte einen guten Eindruck gemacht. Allerdings scheiterte das Programm an einer größeren Playlist (>11.000 MP3) und der fehlenden Plugins für gdesklets und gkrellm.

Gibt es irgendwas, was ihr als würdigen Nachfolger empfehlen könnt, was die oben genannten Dinge unterstützt? Obwohl ich kein KDE-Freund in, werd ich jetzt mal Amarok testen. Xmms2 hat auch interessante Ansätze. Wobei es da wohl wieder auf die Clients ankommen wird.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn es um die Verwaltung größerer Playlists geht, dann solltest du zumindestens unter Gnome mal Rhythmbox versuchen. Ist ja halbwegs ähnlich zu Amarok.

Wenn ich mal eine Musikdatei abspielen will, dann nehme ich Audacious. Mit Rhythmbox habe ich noch nicht viel gemacht.

----------

## deejay

Habe bislang auch nur xmms und Amarok als Musicplayer benutzt.

Amarok ist schon sehr zu empfehlen.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## b3cks

Als GTK-Fork zu amaroK wäre noch Exaile (Homepage/eBuild) zu erwähnen.

----------

## firefly

hast du schonmal die version 1.2.0_rc3 von audacious probiert? Und wie genau hat audacious probleme mit playlisten die >11.000 sind

wegen lirc, audacious hat auch lirc support, für >=audacious-1.2 ist lirc und andere plugins in das paket audacious-plugins ausgelagert worden.

für gkrellmms gibt es einen patch damit es auch mit audacious funktioniert.

----------

## Knieper

Ohne zu wissen, dass es rausfliegt, habe ich vor kurzem auch eine Alternative gesucht, da xmms einfach nicht mehr zum WM passte. Ich habe einige ausprobiert: Beep Media Player, Audacious, Amarok, mpd... - aber die sind dermassen ueberladen, dass es keinen Spass macht die zu starten und danach den Ressourcenverbrauch oder die Prozessliste anzusehen. Bei mir sollen die Dinger einfach nur Musik spielen. Haengen geblieben bin ich bei mpg123 und kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich werde XMMS schmerzlich vermissen, da es bisher der beste Player für mich war.

Audacious ist zwar ähnlich aber um LÄNGEN langsamer! Irgendwie ist bei mir alles, was mit GTK2 zu tun hat recht träge...

XMMS hingegen war immer sehr flott.

Es hat flott geladen, flott gespielt etc...

Und von Bugs habe ich persönlich nie was mitbekommen...

AmaroK habe ich auch getestet. Es ist zwar recht schön, gerade zur Musik-Verwaltung, aber... Es ist zu überladen... Zu fett und auch etwas träge...

Zudem bin ich ja eigentlich kein KDE-User sondern FluxBox-User...

----------

## return13

alternativ gäbe es noch wxMusic

----------

## doedel

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> mpg123

 

wenn du gerade bei konsolenplayern bist, seien noch "mp3blaster" und "noxmms" (den ich nie compilieren konnte, aber gutes davon gehört habe) genannt.

//edit: ganz vergessen, *xmmsfanclubzugehörigfühl*

----------

## xraver

xmms war lange Zeit auch mein Lieblings-Player. Er funktionierte und war klein. Und als emahliger Winamp benutzer war xmms was feines.

Aber einige Sachen die slick schon oben aufgeführt hat störten mich auch schon immer. Ne echte Alternative war nicht zu finden. Amarok war damals auch sehr verbugt - für den täglichen einsatz nicht benutzbar.

Aber es hat sich viel um Amarok getan, deswegen ist Amarok heute mein Lieblingsplayer. LIRC Unterstützung sollte  auch gegeben sein, DCOP.

Kann nur Amarok empfehlen.

Irgentwie finde ich es wenig Traurig das xmms jetzt immer mehr verschwindet.

Für viele Leute tut er noch bestimmt gute dienste.

----------

## Erdie

Ich wollte von xmms zu audacious migrieren und habe eine Problem bei .ogg files. KDE möchte auf Gedeih und Verderb nicht akzeptieren, daß audacious ganz oben in der file - associations Liste für audio/x-ogg und application/ogg steht. Es wird trotzdem xmms gestartet und wenn ich xmms ganz unmerge, versucht er es trotzdem mit anschließenden Fehlermeldung. Nach kompletten Rausschmiss von xmms aus der Liste wird ein anderer Player gestartet (kboodle), der weiter unten in den Liste steht. Lösche ich alles aus der Liste, versucht KDE kmplayer zu starten.

Wie bekomme ich es trotzdem hin, daß KDE audacious als default Player for .ogg files akzeptiert? Kann man irgendwas in der Shell editieren damit es geht?

-Erdie

----------

## musv

Amarok: Hab heut mal im Büro Amarok installiert (da kann ich den Rechner ruhig mit allen möglichen Libs überladen, der wird in 2 Monaten eh wieder platt gemacht). Das hat mir schon ganz gut gefallen. Anzeigen der Album-Cover, Abspeichern in 'ner sqlite-Datenbank. Sortieren der MP3s nach Künstler, Album... Fand ich genial. Komischerweise bin ich aber an der einfachsten Sache gescheitert: Ich habs nicht hinbekommen, einfach das ganze Verzeichnis anzuzeigen, um daraus ganz einfach nur die MP3s der Reihe nach abspielen zu können. Dazu kommt noch, daß ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt die kdelibs installieren wollte.

Deswegen Exaile: Weiß nicht so recht. Bei Exaile muß ich mein System wieder mit den gstreamer-Libs zupflastern, die ich für sonst keinerlei Programme benötige. Ansonsten sieht's halt genauso aus wie Amarok.

Rythmbox: Sieht aus wie 'ne abgespeckte Version von Exaile, benötigt auch wieder die gstreamer-Libs.

Frage: Kann man Amarok, Exaile oder Rythmbox auch über Konsole bedienen (sowas wie xmms -p, xmms -s)? Ich frag deshalb, weil ich mir im Enlightenment diverse Tastenkombinationen eingestellt hab, um bei xmms einen Titel vor / zurück, Stop, Pause, Play direkt über die Tastatur bedienen zu können. Deswegen find ich xmms2 schon mal ganz gut. 

Xmms2: Ging problemlos zu installieren. Hatte bei gxmms2 aber irgendwie dasselbe Problem wie bei Amarok. Ich habs da einfach nicht hinbekommen, alle meine MP3 in eine Liste zu kriegen und die einfach abzuspielen. Das Samplefile wurde nach dem 3. Mal Anhören irgendwie langweilig. Promoe (basiert auf qt4) sah schon mal gut aus (genau wie xmms  :Smile: ), wollte aber unter >80% CPU-Last nach Öffnen des Einstellungsfensters einfach nichts abspielen. Bei Promoe bin ich gar nicht erst vorgedrungen bis zum Erstellen einer Playlist. Allerdings mußte ich für xmms2 + Clients auch wieder Ruby und diverse andere Pakete installieren, die ich bis dahin nie brauchte. 

Audacious: Hab das seit vielleicht einem halben Jahr nicht mehr getestet. Das Problem war dabei, daß beim Laden eines Verzeichnisses mit >11.000 MP3 einfach alles über 11.000 nicht geladen wurde. Hab ich die Liste mit xmms erstellt und mit Audacious geladen, wurden die >11.000 zwar angezeigt, konnten bei mir aber nicht abgespielt werden. Manchmal hat sich das Audacious auch beim Laden einer etwas größeren Liste einfach aufgehangen. Auch konnte ich mich noch daran erinnern, daß einige Musikformate einfach nicht abgespielt werden konnten, die unter xmms aufgrund diverser Plugins einfach liefen. Weiß aber jetzt nicht mehr genau, welche das waren. 

Der Hauptgrund gegen Audacious damals war aber einfach, daß ich im 2-Monitorbetrieb auf meinem kleineren Monitor immer Cornerxmms benutzt hab, um xmms zu bedienen. Sieht gut und transparent aus, läßt sich gut bedienen und hat mir halt einfach gut gefallen. Und leider gab / gibt es (noch) keine Unterstützung für die gdesklets.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Oh je... Gut habe ich meinen Workstation grad komplett neu aufgesetzt und noch kein Audio einkompiliert. Dann kann ich euch ja als Versuchskaninchen missbrauchen  :Laughing: 

Was hält die geneigte Community eigentlich von Mplayer? Der schaut doch ganz vernünftig aus. Oder bin ich mal wieder zu anspruchslos?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *musv wrote:*   

> Frage: Kann man Amarok, Exaile oder Rythmbox auch über Konsole bedienen (sowas wie xmms -p, xmms -s)? Ich frag deshalb, weil ich mir im Enlightenment diverse Tastenkombinationen eingestellt hab, um bei xmms einen Titel vor / zurück, Stop, Pause, Play direkt über die Tastatur bedienen zu können. Deswegen find ich xmms2 schon mal ganz gut.

 

```
kill@mini-me[]~$ exaile --help

usage: exaile [options]

options:

  -h, --help            show this help message and exit

  -d DIR, --duplicates=DIR

                        Finds and deletes all duplicate tracks (based on their

                        md5 sum)

  -n, --next            Play the next track

  -p, --prev            Play the previous track

  -s, --stop            Stop playback

  -a, --play            Play or Pause

  -q, --query           Query player

  --gui-query           Show a popup of the currently playing track

  --get-title           Print the title of current track

  --get-album           Print the album of current track

  --get-artist          Print the artist of current track

  --get-length          Print the length of current track

  --current-position    Print the position inside the current track as a

                        percentage

  -i VOL, --increase_vol=VOL

                        Increases the volume by VOL

  -l VOL, --decrease_vol=VOL

                        Decreases the volume by VOL

  --stream=STREAM       Stream URL

  --new                 Start new instance

  --settings=SETTINGS   Settings Directory
```

----------

## bladus

Noch keiner hat sich an mpd versucht? Schade, ist in kombination mit gmpc mein lieblingsplayer  :Smile: 

Das einzige woran man sich gewöhnen muss, ist die Datenbank und das aktualisieren dieser.

----------

## psyqil

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich habs nicht hinbekommen, einfach das ganze Verzeichnis anzuzeigen, um daraus ganz einfach nur die MP3s der Reihe nach abspielen zu können.

 Nanu? Vom Files-Tab ein Dir in die Playlist ziehen ist hier kein Problem.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Frage: Kann man Amarok, Exaile oder Rythmbox auch über Konsole bedienen (sowas wie xmms -p, xmms -s)?

 AmaroK kannst Du mit dcop scripten.

Ansonsten möchte ich noch media-sound/mpd erwähnen, da gibt's etliche Frontends für; für die Konsole ist media-sound/moc mein Favorit.

----------

## firefly

für audacious gibts auch ne consolen gui für(audtty).

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich frag mich auch ganz oft ob es gute alternativ Programme gibt und dann finde ich es immer wieder wunderbar wie schön man im Portage-Tree schmökern kann!

Schnell ist man dann auf der Homepage vom Projekt und kann einfach herrausfinden was das entsprechnede Programm bietet.

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man "BPMX" auch von der Komandozeile aus verwenden kann, aber von der Benutzerfreundlichkeit sowie vom Aussehen war ich sehr zufieden. Leider ist er noch im frühen Stadium und hat wohl noch eine menge Probleme. Aber es lohnt sich die Entwicklung mitzuverfolgen.

Ansonsten verwende ich auch Amarok, aber dessen "Mp3-Sammlung-Verwaltungs-Bedürfnis" ist nicht jedermans Sache...

----------

## b3cks

 *firefly wrote:*   

> für audacious gibts auch ne consolen gui für(audtty).

 

Und es gibt auch einfache Komandos zum steuern von Audacious (lauter/leiser, nächster Titel, etc.)

Habe damit meine Media-Keys auf der Tastatur belegt und das Ganze funzt super.  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   mpg123 
> 
> wenn du gerade bei konsolenplayern bist, seien noch "mp3blaster" und "noxmms" (den ich nie compilieren konnte, aber gutes davon gehört habe) genannt.

 

Mp3blaster fand ich von der Bedienung her doof. Noxmms (xmms ohne grafik), mpg321 und viele andere werden nicht weiterentwickelt.

 *bladus wrote:*   

> Noch keiner hat sich an mpd versucht? Schade, ist in kombination mit gmpc mein lieblingsplayer 
> 
> Das einzige woran man sich gewöhnen muss, ist die Datenbank und das aktualisieren dieser.

 

Hab ich oben doch schon erwaehnt. Ich fand ihn mit ncmpc (inkl. Uhr) ganz nett, aber die x Prozesse, der doch etwas hoehere Ressourcenverbrauch und die umstaendliche Handhabung nerven auf Dauer.

----------

## dertobi123

Hmja, xmms++ ... irgendwie sind die Alternativen doch sehr rar gesäht   :Sad: 

Für die Gnome Benutzer empfiehlt sich vielleicht ein Blick auf "muine", benötigt zwar "diversen" Mono-Kram - ist aber wie ich finde sehr chiq und stabil.Mit Rhythmbox und amarok konnte ich mich bisher noch nie so richtig anfreunden, da mir beide zu aufgeblasen waren/sind. Bleibt neben muine eigentlich nur audacious ...

Grad mal exaile angeschaut .... joar, das ist nett  :Smile: Last edited by dertobi123 on Tue Oct 24, 2006 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Was hält die geneigte Community eigentlich von Mplayer? Der schaut doch ganz vernünftig aus. Oder bin ich mal wieder zu anspruchslos?

 

mplayer + screen =   :Very Happy: 

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   für audacious gibts auch ne consolen gui für(audtty). 
> 
> Und es gibt auch einfache Komandos zum steuern von Audacious (lauter/leiser, nächster Titel, etc.)
> 
> Habe damit meine Media-Keys auf der Tastatur belegt und das Ganze funzt super. 

 

Ich suche noch nach einer Möglichkeit via cmdline +-30 Sekunden zu spulen - kennt jemand sowas für audacious?

----------

## firefly

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Was hält die geneigte Community eigentlich von Mplayer? Der schaut doch ganz vernünftig aus. Oder bin ich mal wieder zu anspruchslos? 
> 
> mplayer + screen =  
> 
>  *b3cks wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*   für audacious gibts auch ne consolen gui für(audtty). 
> ...

 

ich habe da mal was schnell zusammen gehackt dafür  :Wink: 

Mit diesem "program" kann man nur innerhalb eines liedes spulen.

das program wird wie folgt übersetzt,wobei der dateiname (test.c) und der name der übersetzten program-datei (test) frei gewählt werden kann  :Smile: ,:

```
gcc test.c -o test -laudacious `pkg-config glib-2.0 --cflags`
```

```
#include "audacious/beepctrl.h"

#include "stdio.h"

int main(int argc, char **argv) {

   // pruefen ob audacious laueft

   if (!xmms_remote_is_running(0)) {

      printf("no running audacious-session found!\nexiting");

      return 1;

   }

   // pruefen ob audacious gerade eine datei abspielt

   if (!xmms_remote_is_playing(0)) {

      printf("audacious isn't currently playing a file!\nexiting");

      return 1;

   }

    

   int time = 0;

    

   // wurde ein argument angegeben?

   if (argc > 1) {

      // das 1. argument nach int convertieren 

      // das * 1000 ist notwendig, da xmms_remote_jump_to_time den wert in millisekunden auswertet

      time = atoi(argv[1])*1000;

      

      // aktuelle position holen

      int curtime = xmms_remote_get_output_time(0);

      // an neue position springen

      xmms_remote_jump_to_time(0, curtime + time);

   }

    

   return 0;

}
```

----------

## mastacloak

Für gtk und python-Freunde gibt's auch noch quodlibet und soll Projektangaben folgend für Playlisten >10.000 bestens geeignet sein. Einen ersten Eindruck kann man unter https://www.sacredchao.net/~piman/software/ss/ bekommen (ql-x.png), da die Projektseite wohl gehackt worden ist.

Grüße

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Xmms2: Ging problemlos zu installieren. Hatte bei gxmms2 aber irgendwie dasselbe Problem wie bei Amarok. Ich habs da einfach nicht hinbekommen, alle meine MP3 in eine Liste zu kriegen und die einfach abzuspielen. Das Samplefile wurde nach dem 3. Mal Anhören irgendwie langweilig. Promoe (basiert auf qt4) sah schon mal gut aus (genau wie xmms ), wollte aber unter >80% CPU-Last nach Öffnen des Einstellungsfensters einfach nichts abspielen. Bei Promoe bin ich gar nicht erst vorgedrungen bis zum Erstellen einer Playlist. Allerdings mußte ich für xmms2 + Clients auch wieder Ruby und diverse andere Pakete installieren, die ich bis dahin nie brauchte. 

 

Mich hat das Nichtvorhandensein eines guten Xmms2-clients auch genervt. Jetzt hab ich vor einiger Zeit begonnen meinen eigenen zu Schreiben. Mein client hat allerdings noch nicht benutzbaren Status erreicht. Bin noch Programmier-Anfänger (benutze python) und kam deswegen am Anfang nicht soo schnell voran. Außerdem habe ich erst angefangen den client in gtk zu Entwickeln, aber Bugs und andere seltsame Sachen haben mich in der Zwischenzeit dazu gebracht auf PyQt4 umzusteigen (gute Entscheidung, glaub ich  :Very Happy:  ).

Tja, und zum Thema Music-player kann ich eigentlich nur eines Sagen: amarok ist derzeit der wohl beste Player, den ich kenne und wird das wohl auch erstmal bleiben (wenn er nicht in absehbarer Zeit von xmms2 überholt wird, was ich aber momentan noch für eher unwahrscheinlich halte).

Und als einfaches "click-and-play" Programm dient audacious ja ganz gut. Oder man benutzt was exotischeres wie z.B. aqualung (ist glaub noch nicht im offiziellen portage-tree).

----------

## amne

firefly: Super, vielen Dank!

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

auch ich werde xmms schmerzlich vermissen. Audacious könnte noch die naheliegendste Alternative sein (vor allem seitdem mit Version 1.2.1 endlich dieser nervige memleak-bug beseitigt wurde), aber so richtig glücklich werde ich damit vermutlich nicht.

Es ist schon irgendwie komisch... xmms ist DAS Programm, das ich seit meinen Linuxanfängen Ende 1998 immer benutzt habe. Und nun soll es raus aus portage... die Nachricht hat mich ziemlich schockiert...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Hoffentlich findet sich noch irgendein Dev, der sich um xmms kümmert...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## momonster

Ich mag eigentlich den juk der bei KDE sowieso dabei ist. Das einzige was ich vermisse ist die Möglichkeit die Titel zu bewerten.

Ach und meine Frau mag den Audacious (habe ich ihr irgendwann mal untergeschoben, XMMS-Skin verwendent, Link von Audacious auf XMMS ... hat sie lange nicht bemerkt)

----------

## NightDragon

Audacious braucht ewig beim Laden der Liste,

Amarok jammert beim Importieren bei 45% dass es zuviele Probleme gab beim importieren.

(Was ist zuviek? Nur weil irgendwo hardcoded 10 steht???... idiotisch, abschalten kann man das auch net. Ne Zusammenfassung häts auch getan. Aber glech ein AbbrucH???)

Naja... juk ist nicht meines....

Hat jemand eine Idee was man sonst so noch verwenden könnte?

Bzw. irgendwas mit einer Playlist-Verwaltung in etwa...

----------

## Erdie

Wieso kann man xmms in der momentanen Form nicht einfach als "testing" oder hardmaskt in Portage lassen? Das würde doch niemanden wehtun. Dann braucht man sich kein Overlay antun.

-Erdie

----------

## chrib

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wieso kann man xmms in der momentanen Form nicht einfach als "testing" oder hardmaskt in Portage lassen? Das würde doch niemanden wehtun. Dann braucht man sich kein Overlay antun.
> 
> 

 

Weil es dann immer noch Leute gibt, die es demaskieren und installieren, nur um sich nicht umgewöhnen zu müssen. Das hat dann zur Folge, das auch weiterhin Bugreports bzgl. xmms abgesetzt werden. Ab gesehen davon sollte m.E. Ebuilds, die nicht mehr gepflegt werden wollen/können, durchaus aus dem Tree entfernt werden. Wer die Ebuilds dann unbedingt immer noch haben will, soll sie halt in ein Overlay tun.

----------

## NightDragon

Inzwischen impotiert audacious immer noch meine MP3's... habs vor 3h nochmals gestartet, 2. versuch.

XMMS war da weitaus schneller und hatte auch die Daten ausgelesen aus den ID3-tags usw.

Ich checks einfach nicht. Es scheint keine Alternative zu geben die auch nur annähernd das selbe kann.

Traurig wenn man da wieder Windows und Linux vergleicht.....

----------

## mondauge

 *musv wrote:*   

> Frage: Kann man Amarok, Exaile oder Rythmbox auch über Konsole bedienen (sowas wie xmms -p, xmms -s)? Ich frag deshalb, weil ich mir im Enlightenment diverse Tastenkombinationen eingestellt hab, um bei xmms einen Titel vor / zurück, Stop, Pause, Play direkt über die Tastatur bedienen zu können. Deswegen find ich xmms2 schon mal ganz gut. 

 

amaroK kann man auch über die Kommandozeile bedienen, da amaroK DCOP unterstützt. Gib bei laufendem amaroK mal folgendes auf deiner Kommandozeile ein:

```
dcop amarok player
```

Dann bekommst du ne lange Liste an Funktionen, die per DCOP aufgerufen werden können.

gruß,

mondauge

----------

## franzf

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dcop amarok player
> ```
> ...

 

Oder emerge kdcop  :Smile: 

Ist sehr übersichtlich und man hat gleich alle Apps, welche DCOP unterstützen, zusammen und kann testen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Inzwischen impotiert audacious immer noch meine MP3's... habs vor 3h nochmals gestartet, 2. versuch.
> 
> XMMS war da weitaus schneller und hatte auch die Daten ausgelesen aus den ID3-tags usw.
> 
> Ich checks einfach nicht. Es scheint keine Alternative zu geben die auch nur annähernd das selbe kann.
> ...

 

hast du mal die version >=1.2 probiert?

um das laden großer playlists etwas zu beschleunigen, gibt es auch die option, das die tags nicht beim laden der playlist ausgelesen werden sondern erst wenn das entsprechende lied im playlist viewer "sichtbar" wird.

----------

## NightDragon

Jope das hab ich. Ich bin im Moment gerade dabei das ganze zum Laufen zu bringen.

Sieht fürs erste nicht schlecht aus. Aber so ganz happy bin ich nicht.

Weiß jemand wie oft audacious weiterentwickelt wird?

Man kann ja fast davon ausgehn das jetzt so gut wie 80% der Gentoo-User umsteigen wergen auf amarok oder audacious...

----------

## b3cks

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Weiß jemand wie oft audacious weiterentwickelt wird?

 

Vor zwei Tagen wurde erst die Version 1.2.1 released.

Werf einfach mal einen Blick auf die Homepage und guck dir die Daten der Newseinträge an. Da tut sich schon gut was.

Ich bin mit dem Player übrigens zufrieden.

Er spielt meine Radio-Streams und Mp3s ab, was will ich mehr?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Sorry, aber die Version 1.2.x ist auch nicht besser!

Träge beim Laden, beim Scrollen und halt einige Schönheits-Fehler...

Auch das Laden der ID3-Tags ging bei XMMS sehr viel schneller...

Und ich meine jetzt wirklich SEHR viel schneller!

Und das auf meinem PC (Signatur)...

Ist zwar nicht der neueste, aber für einen solchen Media-Player sollte er doch eigentlich schnell genug sein...

----------

## SkaaliaN

wenn man schnell mp3s wechselt, schmiert audacious ab... -.-

----------

## firefly

 *Scup wrote:*   

> wenn man schnell mp3s wechselt, schmiert audacious ab... -.-

 

verwendest du die neuste version? Wenn ja dann mach nen bugreport auf  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ist die neuste version. Werde ich heute Abend nach der Arbeit machen

LG

Scup

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

```

* media-sound/cplay

     Available versions:  1.47 1.49

     Installed:           1.49

     Homepage:            http://www.tf.hut.fi/~flu/hacks/cplay/

     Description:         A Curses front-end for various audio players.

```

das beste *gg*

gruß

----------

## b3cks

Jetzt ist mir auch mal etwas negatives zu Audcacious aufgefallen. Nicht immer, aber scheinbar immer öfter zeigt Audacious beim starten den Playlist-Editor nicht automatisch an. Ich muss ihn dann immer über das Menü zurückholen. Auf dauer nervt das ganz schön. Hat jemand dasselbe Problem und/oder vielleicht eine Lösung dazu?

----------

## Thargor

Statt dich durch ein Menü zu hangeln könntest du auch auf diesen kleinen Knopf, ziemlich mittig am rechten Rand klicken, dann kommt die Playlist auch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> XMMS war da weitaus schneller und hatte auch die Daten ausgelesen aus den ID3-tags usw.
> 
> Ich checks einfach nicht. Es scheint keine Alternative zu geben die auch nur annähernd das selbe kann. 

 

Xmms2

Schau mal auf http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Main_Page vorbei. Das nächste Release verspricht wieder einiges an coolen neuen Funktionen zu integrieren (vll. kommen endlich die Collections).

Xmms2 ist beim einlesen von Metadaten (id3-tags etc.) wirklich _sehr_ schnell (ich kenne keinen player der da mithalten kann). Allerdings speichert xmms2 die Daten aller abgespielten Dateien in einer SQLite Datenbank. Das hat viele Vorteile, aber sicherlich findet das auch nicht jeder toll.

Ein großer Nachteil von xmms2 ist, dass er derzeit noch keinen guten grafischen Client gibt. xmms2 selbst ist nur ein Dämon, der im Hintergrund läuft (ähnlich wie mpd; xmms2 ist aber nicht das gleiche wie mpd, schaut in der wiki nach), deswegen sind clients für die Bedienung zuständig.

In der xmms2-wiki gibt es eine Liste der verfügbaren clients, schaut sie euch einfach mal an.

----------

## b3cks

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Statt dich durch ein Menü zu hangeln könntest du auch auf diesen kleinen Knopf, ziemlich mittig am rechten Rand klicken, dann kommt die Playlist auch 

 

Auch gut. Es gibt bestimmt auch eine Tastenkombi dafür (kann gerade nicht nachgucken).

Das löst aber das eigentliche Problem nicht.

//edit: Tastenkombi ist im Übrigen Alt+E.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Scup wrote:*   

> wenn man schnell mp3s wechselt, schmiert audacious ab... -.-

 

Das selbe problem hatte ich auch, aber seitdem ich in den Einstellungen (Alsa-Plugin) das Audio-Device von "Default" auf "hw:0,0" umgestellt habe, jabe ich keine Probleme mehr.

BTW ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich schon bei XMMS, da war es aber wenn ich ziemlich am Ende des Liedes auf ein anderes gewechselt habe.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## musv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> In der xmms2-wiki gibt es eine Liste der verfügbaren clients, schaut sie euch einfach mal an.

 

Das ist ja leider noch der Schwachpunkt, sonst wär ich schon lange auf xmms2 umgestiegen. Ich finde die Idee von xmms2 ziemlich genial. Nur leider war bisher jeder Client, den ich getestet hab, entweder so buggy, daß man das Teil nicht benutzen konnte (Promoe), oder ich bin an einfachsten Sachen gescheitert wie z.B. Playliste erstellen (gxmms2, Azrael). 

Ich hab xmms + alle installierten Plugins ins Portage-Overlay kopiert. Hab die Pakete dann noch in /etc/portage/package.unmask eingetragen und warte jetzt erstmal, bis die xmms2-Clients einen brauchbaren Status erreicht haben.

----------

## hoschi

 *musv wrote:*   

> Amarok: Hab heut mal im Büro Amarok installiert (da kann ich den Rechner ruhig mit allen möglichen Libs überladen, der wird in 2 Monaten eh wieder platt gemacht). Das hat mir schon ganz gut gefallen. Anzeigen der Album-Cover, Abspeichern in 'ner sqlite-Datenbank. Sortieren der MP3s nach Künstler, Album... Fand ich genial. Komischerweise bin ich aber an der einfachsten Sache gescheitert: Ich habs nicht hinbekommen, einfach das ganze Verzeichnis anzuzeigen, um daraus ganz einfach nur die MP3s der Reihe nach abspielen zu können. Dazu kommt noch, daß ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt die kdelibs installieren wollte.
> 
> Deswegen Exaile: Weiß nicht so recht. Bei Exaile muß ich mein System wieder mit den gstreamer-Libs zupflastern, die ich für sonst keinerlei Programme benötige. Ansonsten sieht's halt genauso aus wie Amarok.
> 
> Rythmbox: Sieht aus wie 'ne abgespeckte Version von Exaile, benötigt auch wieder die gstreamer-Libs.
> ...

 

Was du bei den Datenbankprogramme beschreibst kenne ich, es nervt mich ungemein an diesen Playern. Ich kann mit einem Dateisystem umgehen, ich habe nicht 10.000 Songs auf der Platte, also brauche ich keine verdammte Datenbank. Bin ganz froh, dass sich diese Prinzip bei den Bildbetrachtern (GQView ole!) nicht durchgesetzt hat.

----------

## blice

Durch mehr oder weniger Zufall habe ich jetzt endlich einen akzeptablen ersatz für xmms/xmms2 gefunden. Die anderen Streitpunkte bräuchte ich eigentlich nicht zu erwähnen (megaplaylist-sql-schnick-schnack-verwaltung, cover cddb und lyrics   etc etc)

einfach nur ein player, wie xmms als frontend auf mpg123 aufgebaut..

media-sound/gqmpeg 

+ <2.5% cpulast bei meinem amd3000 (der nebenbei grade firefox/thunderbird kompiliert)

+ playlists

+ minimalleiste wie xmms

+ 10 Hotbuttons für eigene playlisten (zb techno, mainstream, hardrock, xmas etc) 

klein schnell laut *fg*

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

als ich vor 4 monaten das erste mal damit herumgespielt hab, ist exaile noch nicht einwandfrei gelaufen

das scheint sich geaendert zu haben, deswegen wird das ding bei mir jetzt quodlibet (auch ein recht ueberschaubarer gtk-player) ersetzen

ich bin nicht old-school genug um xmms jemals benutzt zu haben. der einizige vorteil (abgesehen von gewoehnungseffekten) scheint mir zu sein, dass sich das ding ohne graphische oberflaeche benutzen laesst, und dafuer benutz ich mplayer - wenn ueberhaupt.

----------

## Vortex375

Zu Amarok:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habs nicht hinbekommen, einfach das ganze Verzeichnis anzuzeigen, um daraus ganz einfach nur die MP3s der Reihe nach abspielen zu können

 

Hmm, verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. Im Prinzip musst du nur das ganze Verzeichnis per Drag&Drop auf die Playlist ziehen (entweder aus dem integrierten Datei-Browser oder auch aus konqueror o.Ä.), dann werden alle im Verzeichnis enthaltenen Dateien der Playlist hinzugefügt. Wenn das Verzeichnis nicht zu deiner "Collection" gehört, dann kann es allerdings etwas dauern, bis er alle Dateien eingelesen hat.

----------

## misterjack

exaile wegen geiler medienbibliothek für streaming nehm ich bmpx. beides fette audioplayer

----------

## musv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Zu Amarok:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich habs nicht hinbekommen, einfach das ganze Verzeichnis anzuzeigen, um daraus ganz einfach nur die MP3s der Reihe nach abspielen zu können 
> 
> Hmm, verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. Im Prinzip musst du nur das ganze Verzeichnis per Drag&Drop auf die Playlist ziehen (entweder aus dem integrierten Datei-Browser oder auch aus konqueror o.Ä.), dann werden alle im Verzeichnis enthaltenen Dateien der Playlist hinzugefügt. Wenn das Verzeichnis nicht zu deiner "Collection" gehört, dann kann es allerdings etwas dauern, bis er alle Dateien eingelesen hat.

 

Uff, da hast du aber 'n alten Kommentar ausgegraben. Da ich angefangen hatte, etwas qt programmieren zu wollen, hatte ich mal diverse KDE-Anwendungen angetestet. Bin dann zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß QT-/KDE-Anwendungen mittlerweile subjektiv wesentlich schneller laufen als GTK-Anwendungen. Und besser aussehen tun sie auch. Nur an KDE selbst komm ich noch nicht ran, dazu gefällt mir mein Enlightenment zu gut.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Inzwischen ist Amarok mein Lieblingsstandardaudioplayer. Da funktioniert z.B. das Lyrc-Plugin, was bei xmms mal ganz ganz kurze Zeit ging.

----------

